# Moving to Valencia



## 1264586 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi

My husband and I are in the first stages of planning our move to Valencia, along with our 7 year old daughter.

We have a lot to learn and mainly at the moment it is about schools and how to find out which are the good ones. Our daughter is 7 and she understands Spanish very well, as my husband and I both speak Spanish and so we think she will be fine in a state school.

Then we of course want to find out which are the good and which are the bad neighbourhoods.

Gratefully looking for anyone who lives in Valencia who could help us out.

Thanks

Jo


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello, I live in Valencia and can tell you there aren't really any bad neighbourhoods, just slightly less good ones. Seriously.

What areas were you looking at?

It might be easier to look at schools first then go from there.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You mean Valencia City and not the province or communidad I presume?


----------



## 1264586 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi. Yes we mean Valencia City and yes I would basically need to find out where the good schools are and haven't got a clue where to start. Is there an equivalent of Ofsted that shows how good/bad a school is?

Good to know there are no bad neighbourhoods though!

Jo


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

I think for primary the schools are much of a muchness unless you go private or run by nuns type of thing. If possible find one that teaches in Spanish, Valencian and English - that's usually a good sign the teachers are of a decent standard. It's more a case of find one you like the feel of I think. But there are plenty of people on here who might have something to add.

Have you stayed in a particular area you like?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

labobwithpasswordtrouble said:


> I think for primary the schools are much of a muchness unless you go private or run by nuns type of thing. If possible find one that teaches in Spanish, Valencian and English - that's usually a good sign the teachers are of a decent standard. It's more a case of find one you like the feel of I think. But there are plenty of people on here who might have something to add.
> 
> Have you stayed in a particular area you like?


In Valencia ALL lessons will be in Spanish and/or Valencian.


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> In Valencia ALL lessons will be in Spanish and/or Valencian.


I've taught kids who have some lessons in English too! It's not very common though, and I know of an English Teacher who doesn't appear to speak English. 

They proposed teaching a third each in Spanish, Valencian and English some time ago, then quickly rolled back because not enough teachers could teach in English.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

labob said:


> I've taught kids who have some lessons in English too! It's not very common though, and I know of an English Teacher who doesn't appear to speak English.
> 
> They proposed teaching a third each in Spanish, Valencian and English some time ago, then quickly rolled back because not enough teachers could teach in English.


Some of the schools here teach some classes in English - certainly not a third of classes but that is indeed the eventual plan.

In primary school maybe 10 years ago, my daughter had an English teacher who couldn't even order a coffee in English. When the head - who could speak passable English - discovered this, the teacher was no longer a member of staff.


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

Valencia is a good choice!  But you should take into account, that applying for school here is until middle of May, after that your options will be greatly reduced because of no spaces left.


----------



## 1264586 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi. I am not fussed about teaching in English, as my daughter understands Spanish well. Good to know that applications have to be done by mid May. That could fit well with our timings. 

Do you know who we call in Valencia to ask about a list of schools and the application process?

First step is school and then place to live!

Thanks 

Jo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

viejita said:


> Hi. I am not fussed about teaching in English, as my daughter understands Spanish well. Good to know that applications have to be done by mid May. That could fit well with our timings.
> 
> Do you know who we call in Valencia to ask about a list of schools and the application process?
> 
> ...


Great that your daughter has a good understanding of Spanish. Just be aware that much of what she will be taught will be in Valenciano and Valenciano will be heard on the street as well. It shouldn't be too much of a problem, but coping with three languages on a daily basis and all of a sudden, will mean that she'll need to have support in place at home and in school. At school I would personally check what's going on and follow the check up. Spanish schools often don't volunteer much info, but will be glad to attend to you if you arrange a visit.


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

I was looking for real estate properties in Valencia, and was told by realtors that some areas in Valencia has concentration of gypsies, and it's a good idea to avoid those areas, those areas used to have its share of troubles and problems with police, it's a good idea to ask your realtor about it.


----------



## 1264586 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks all. Due to the language element - with Valenciano taught in school, we have decided to rule out Valencia and opt for somewhere different.


----------

